# emerge kde und emerge xfree?

## ^-Codemasta-^

Hi!

Hab jetzt erfolgreich gentoo installiert *stolzbin*  :Razz: 

Aber wenn ich jetzt 

#emerge kde

mache, dann merged dr das und compiliert sher lange, nach ner zeit wird dann der bildschirm schwarz, wegen powermanagement.

Aber dann kann ich den nicht wieder aussem standby rausholen  :Sad: 

wie beheb ihch das problem?

mfg codi

----------

## tux-fan

Versuch mal das Powermanagment im BIOS abzuschalten. Das ist zwar nicht unbedingt eine sehr befriedigende Lösung, sollte aber für's Erste funktionieren.

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

Also 

1. weiss ich nicht wie man das ausschaltet

2. möcht ich das nicht auschalten, weil das ja nicht ohne grund dabei ist

3. wäre ne möglichkeit das per knopfrdruck der standbymode verlassen wird, sicher besser

mfg codi

p.s: trozdem danke tuxfan

----------

## tux-fan

Vielleicht geht's mit dem Kernelparameter  apm=no

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

wie geb ich denn beim grub kernelparameter an?

----------

## Dunstpfeife

nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst

hast du bei der Installation schon gemacht

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

So, hab jetzt apm und pm im kernel ausgeschaltet und neu kompiliert, hoffe das es jetzt klappt, bin gerade kde am mergen.

mfg codi  :Smile: 

----------

## tux-fan

in /boot/boot/grub/menu.lst:

kernel /boot/bzImage19r1 root=/dev/hdb3 ändern in kernel /boot/bzImage19r1 root=/dev/hdb3 apm=no

----------

